# Roost Hunting ( ND Guys Will Love This)



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Although some minnesotans are catching on, very few are still messing up a lot of hunting future oppurtunities for people persuing waterfowl in Minnesota.

Early Goose Season 06

Had a roost holding around 400 honkers feeding of which these birds would divide up and feed in 4-5 fields close in the area. Had permission for 2 of those fields, but decided to set up in a different area because i knew what was going to happen. (Someone would shoot the roost)

Sat am Set up about 4 miles west of the roost i just described on a field where a lot of geese were flyin over, but only about 50 geese were actually feeding in, as i felt their roost wouldn't get blasted.

As a drove by the first roost in the dark heading to my field of choice i saw 7 yes 7 pick up trucks parked in a field next to it. I thought well i did make a good choice to not hunt the fields of which those geese were feeding.

Well to make a long story short a buddy of mine was hunting a field about a mile and a half from that roost and said they jumped the roost at about 6:30 am and shot and shot and shot and killed two geese.

After i had shot 3 on my small field, i had to get going to work at 8am. As i was driving by i slowed to see what was going on. As i glassed the slough they had proceeded to set up a spead of about 12 decoys and were standing in a small patch of rushes.

They ruined the hunting in the area. An area that was holding around 1000 geese now has less than 100 as a few other roosts were snuck up on as well.

I admire how you ND boys help the next guy out, by doing it right, which in turn creates more oppurtunities for everyone.

In my opinion Field Hunting can be very successful. I think that is what needs to be relayed to people. It keeps the ducks and geese around with more oppurtunities to hunt them.

It was a sad day for me.

Let me know what you think.....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Pretty much sums it up. :eyeroll:

Hopefully they keep that crap on that side of the border.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, its really dissheartening to see so much rudeness and unethical behavior here in Minnesota. hopefully more hunters will start to have some common sense and think before they do things like that. Last season i experienced alot of rude sportsmanship here in the lakes area. one day i had it happen to me twice! once on a morning hunt we were cut off by two hunters who set up infront of our position and shot at everything before it even came within range, then that evening nearly the same thing happened but with a different group of guys. I'm trying to not use public hunting land as much because of these kinda things, and the action tends to be more in the fields anyway. busting up a roost like that for one shoot can destroy hunting opportunities for a month! i know exactly how that can be :eyeroll: well good luck to you for the rest of the season!


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Never going to see the end of hunting over roosts (water) as long as there is a hunting season. To each his own. If you decide to hunt water, then that's the chance you're taking. People have done it for ducks and geese from the beginning of time. What is it that bothers you guys so much about people hunting over water? It's part of waterfowl hunting. And to make a point. If you shoot them out of a field, they won't be coming back either. At least not the majority of them.

Personally, I like the field hunting much more than hunting over the water (much easier and less work too), but hey, if someone chooses to hunt the water they shouldn't have to worry about being bashed by so called fellow sportsmen. When you guys get going on this topic it makes it sound like it's all me me me!!!!

You don't have to like it, but, if it's within the law, and what you describe is----LET IT GO--- these guys aren't doing anything wrong except hunting in a different style than you!!!!!! And where does setting up on the water for a hunt get classified as being rude? There was nothing rude about anything they did! You guys slay me? It sounds to me like you are just being greedy!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

It's not just for one guy. It's about quality hunting for a longer period of time for everyone in the area. It's a pretty simple concept.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree with Shu. Let the birds feel safe on the water will keep them around for alot longer. Try hunting a flight path or feed field. Your success rate will go up I garantee you.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

shu and warden you guys are exactly right, like i said before hunting a roost holding that many geese and driving them from the area for one shoot is "greedy" if they let the group stay in the area for a longer period of time, many hunters will have an opportunity to harvest some geese. its more of being polite and helpful to other sportsmen then anything. and yes, you do have to let it go when something like that happens and move on to another place or use another tactic, but to be an ethical sportsman, you got to be considerate of the other people who would like to harvest geese in your area...that just my 2 cents


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

This could go on forever. to be respectful of the other guy, none of us 
would ever go hunting again! You would be second guessing all the time. I am not saying that I agree with shooting a roost first thing in the morning, 
jumping them and opening up on them.

But, setting up and hunting a body of water where that birds are/were using is as old as waterfowl hunting. Birds move on in the fall and the spring. You don't know for sure if they will be there the next day or not.
case in point is the 500 or 600 canadas were were scouting for a week prior to the early season here in ND. We thought we had them pegged for sure and the day before season opened they were gone! Sound familiar to any of you out there? The birds move constantly, and you just don't know from day to day. My hunting partners and I have had VERY successful hunts on field and water set-ups. To each his own. Do what you like as long as you stay within the law.

We have had field hunts ruined also because someone has jumped birds off their night roost early in the morning, but we have also had field hunts ruined because other groups of hunters have come into the same field we were already set-up in and commenced setting their own spread downwind of us. To me that is more unsportsmanlike than shooting over a water set-up.
But , that's just the way it is going to be. There are so many people out trying to enjoy this sport that conflict will arise and you just have to make the best of your time while outdoors. There will come a time in our lives that we won't be able to do any of this. Be it from hunting being outlawed or more restricted to health reasons. Just enjoy your time out there and let the other guys do the same!


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

*Pretty much sums it up.

Hopefully they keep that crap on that side of the border.*

I agree! But... 
* I think for the most part, the people that go to ND are serious, ethical hunters that respect the great people and land of ND.... which is the way it should be.

Also:
I agree with the last few posts, it is about allowing more oppurtunities for others to enjoy successful hunts, with more birds in the area, Its not all about killing birds for me, but when you go out its nice to see a bunch flying in the area, and roost busting eliminates that possibility. 
just my two cents as well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree that hunting roosts should not happen. To keep all the birds around.

But Fowltalker is correct! Don't jump all over these people who are hunting the water and busting the roost. EDUCATE THEM! Take them on a field hunt. Show them the success you can have in a feild hunt. Then explain that if they leave the roost alone......the birds will stick around!

Because most of the people who hunt water don't have the means to buy a big field spread. Or they think you need a huge spread. Also many who hunt water have been doing it for years and years. Or they are young hunters who don't know any better or can't afford the time and money it takes to hunt the feilds.

But please don't call these water people unethical. There is nothing unethical about hunting water or roosts. Unethical is knownly getting in the path of the geese that are going to someones spread. Unethical is skybusting. etc.

So inclosing please try to help the cause by educating these roost busters instead of just complaining about them. It will go a long ways in keeping birds in the area.

Chuck


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

BRAVO Chuck!!!!!!

Also, hunting over water spreads can be very enjoyable too!!! I do it, quite often. Most often when field hunting won't cut it and there are those times.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

How about the large bunch of us that dont have access to all the choice fields and have to hunt on the public waters. We dont have a choice!

There are no public lands that have fields to hunt for waterfowl an MN.

I was raised hunting *WATER*fowl over water. I agree that you don't hunt the roost, but you can hunt over water and not shoot the roost.

I consider myself an ethical hunter.

My 2 Cents.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

its been like this since hunting became the manly thing to do for city folks...haha ... it was better when we saw them jogging all over town when we got there.

I'm glad the city folks are out here helping control the population on all the wildlife or there would be nothing for farmer/ranchers to sell in the fall. I think its great and i hope all you city folks keep helping your youngsters learn about nature and how it is necessary to be afield and help in the conservation process. Thanks

David


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Guys from MN have hunted over water and shot up roosts since the goose hunting started. For a lot of guys the only thing they can hunt is public water. MN is in the Mississippi Flyway, it's like what do you expect? 
Mississippi Flyway=Low limits, lots of hunters, lots of guides and limited access. 
:eyeroll:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

chuck i found your post very convincing, i guess i took it that we were talking exclusively about large roosts, but when it comes to hunting over water i have no problem with it and i've done it myself. its like swany said, we have no public crop land here in MN and hunting water becomes the only option sometimes. but i still think when there is a LARGE roost holding alot of geese, that it should be left alone, but if somebody goes and blasts it out, oh well i just move on and dont get angry about it and find another spot. hunting over water can be awesome and we have had success doing it especially with ducks. by the way when i said unethical i didnt mean that everyone who hunts water is unethical!!! just wanted to clear that up! thats about all i think about it
good luck to everybody with the rest of season!!


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

I quit hunting with my brothers because thats all they wanted to do was jump roosts, this year I thought it was going to be different. I bought some new dekes and they were excited to use them but on opener day when we got to the feild their master plan was to jump the roost and "scare" the geese to me, i dont think i need to tell you what the geese did.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That push them to ya stuff only works on ducks. :wink:


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

You guys are making great points. Chuck, I couldn't have said it better myself. The main difference I see between busting a roost and setting up is, one is shooting and one is hunting. Anyone can go bust a roost and shoot birds, but it takes know how and hard work to finish a flock of birds into decoys.

If more hunters did what Chuck said and befriended people, took them out once or twice and showed them what it's like to pop some birds right in your face from a field and educate them on how many more birds there'd be in the area, they'd never waste their time busting a roost again.

I'll even take it one further. If you're setting up in a spot and some guys set up right by you, why not invite them to hunt with you. If they say yes you have the opportunity to educate them on ethics of hunting and how things are done, especially if your a local boy and the other group are NRs.

I know it's a lot easier to get ****** off and yell at someone, but if you did this and were successful you'd have a lot better hunt and you might make some friends too. We all gain when groups are working together instead of against each other.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I've never hunted a roost in my life. I don't plan on doing it. However, if someone wants to it's their choice. Some guys prefer to hunt over the water, it's been a successful method for killing waterfowl for centuries. As already mentioned I've never killed a diving duck in a field spread.

Scenario: You're hunting ND in late October. While scouting you come across a lake that is 150 acres. It holds thousands of bills and cans but it also hold a 500 mallards and 1,000 honks? Would it be unethical to set up on a nice point for divers knowing you'll probably spook off the other fowl? I personally would have no problem if a guy were to set up and kill himself a few divers, it's his choice.


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I totally agree ive been huntin my whole life and never not once have shot the roost.....its some of them city boys comin out with no regard for our natural resources. Were all not like that either, its the few hunters that ruin our reputation!!


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

well said duckslayer! its those "few" who like to embarrass the rest of use and give us all a bad name. however i wouldnt generalize it as "city people" all the time, because i know some very good hunters who happen to live in town. but again the point about the bad hunters is 100% true.


----------

